
Complexity and Strategy (2017) - zhangela
https://hackernoon.com/complexity-and-strategy-325cd7f59a92
======
Nevermark
I feel like we should be able to permanently upvote this article to the top of
HN for all time. Very fundamental insights into software complexity
challenges.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13953823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13953823)

